

Show HN: Render a Street View scene as point cloud using the captured LiDAR data - callumprentice

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;callum.com&#x2F;sandbox&#x2F;webglex&#x2F;streetcloud&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Managed to get the rendering working with help from other people generous enough open source and to write about their code.
======
rajacombinator
That's pretty cool, was not aware google cars had lidar attached and that the
data was open source. if you wanted to take this to the next level there
should be some clever algorithms out there for interpolating the 3d models
using the point cloud data, which you could use to increase the resolution.

------
callumprentice
Author here. I'm looking for some code to that will take a point cloud and
make a mesh. I've seen that sort of thing in apps like MeshLab but nothing
standalone yet.

Converting to a mesh is required to generate collisions and allow you to walk
about in your favorite part of the planet.

------
redtexture
[http://callum.com/sandbox/webglex/streetcloud/](http://callum.com/sandbox/webglex/streetcloud/)

Live link

------
mish4
How do you assign colors to the different points in the point cloud? Did you
have to register the 3D point cloud with the pano image?

